# ATV motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Kyphonii said:


> The motor comes from a Yamaha Golf cart. A 36 volt GE motor, 2.2kw, 2450 rpm at 40 degree C, 30 min rating, Amps 77,
> .....Question, Can this motor stand increased volts and amps and if so what could I expect.


Yes, but...........

It is totally enclosed non ventilated (TENV). By chance you have good nameplate info. If you run it at those conditions it will reach rated temperature in 30 minutes. Those conditions are (36V* 77A) - 2200W = 573W of loss power it can tolerate within a 30 minute period. 

When you run it at higher voltage and/or higher current with resulting higher power you will undoubtedly increase the losses and therefore lessen the time it takes to overheat.

TENV motors of this size and type will have a very low thermal rating for continuous duty probably less than 1 hp. One reason they are rated for shorter time base, along with the fact that batteries don't run continuously either. 

You can either use the motor within its rating,

overheat it (it will survive for some length of time),

modify to ventilate it and cool it,

get a different motor 

You apparently have this motor on hand so you might just use it as is and see how it holds up. I have a similar GE golf cart motor (48V, SepEx) which I use on a heavy steel body IUV. I suspect I occasionally overheat it. It doesn't get a lot of use, but been hanging in there for like 10 or 12 years now.


----------



## Kyphonii (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the information. The current motor is a proof of concept and to help develop the body and drive line. The ATV is a 4WD. I see a 48 volt 18 kw motor in my future maybe. 
Do you have a thought on a good configuration for long range with modest top speed of 20mph on a total combined weight of 800kg this includes 200kg battery and 200 kg for occupants. 
Thanks again.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Bigger motor. Maybe higher voltage.  More of a system design than a motor question. You could take vehicle specs over to a build thread and get some other opinions. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/non-road-going-vehicles-41.html


----------

